# LECA: Terra-Lite vs. Hydroton



## kook04 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, folks. I'm looking to go ahead and order some LECA for my 55 gallon vivarium project, and I've encountered a bit of a dilemma.

According to Black Jungle, Terra-lite is superior to Hydroton. They say Terra-lite is a the cleanest, strongest, and most uniform of the various LECA products out there.

Can anyone confirm or deny this through experience? I tend to like joshsfrogs.com, their prices are better and they have a good variety of other products like cork bark flats, but they carry Hydroton. If it's really a lower quality, then I'll drop a couple extra bucks at Black Jungle for Terra-lite, but I'm suspicious of their claims. Is all LECA alike, or does quality vary significantly?

Thanks,

Kook!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Terra-lite does tend to be cleaner (less dust) and more uniform than Hydroton. However if you rinse the Hydroton well before use, I suspect you won't notice a big difference.

Rather than paying shipping charges on a heavy item such as Hydroton or Terra-lite, look for Hydroton at a hydroponics store near you.

Use this search to find the closest supplier(s) of Hydroton in your area...

http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/wheretobuy.html


Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

LECA comes in different sizes and shapes and is made by quite a few different manufacturers around the world.
Quality tends to be very good no matter what company you use. When it comes to Terra-lite and Hydroton, they are the same, just different manufacturers of the LECA product.

When it comes to a superior product over LECA, it would be Higromite.
We have been working with this product for just over a year in our frog and indoor garden rooms with amazing results.

http://www.higromite.com/study.htm


I agree with Bill...try to find local grow shop to save time and money. 

Kevin


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

As with Bill and Kevin said...

Find a hydroponic or garden shop which carries a LECA product and pick up or ship and you will get a much better deal. I spent $40 for a 25L bag of Hydroton and shipping. 

There is some dust in it which you can rinse off in the sink...I used a colander and a bowl of water. As far as one LECA pellet being better than another...I think a clay pellet is a clay pellet. Unless you are growing world champion orchids...any product will serve your needs. 

My frogs don't seem to mind a few out of round clay pellets here and there and the plants are growing just fine too.


----------



## kook04 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. I'll try to find it in the area, although I've tried local garden centers (even the one I found using the locator at genhydro.com) and they say they don't carry LECA or Hydroton.

There is one other place a little further out that I can try.


----------

